# Amazon will CE Vorbesteller loswerden :)



## Kryos (29. April 2008)

Gerade folgenden Text bekommen von Amazon:

_"[...]wir versuchen noch immer, den / die folgenden Artikel, die Sie am 26. M&#65533;rz 2008 16.08 MET bestellt haben (Bestellnummer #xxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx), zu besorgen:
"Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collector's Edition (Pre-Order-Pack separat erh&#65533;ltlich!)" [Computer Game]
Voraussichtliches Versanddatum: 29.05.2008
Leider ist dieser Artikel schwer zu bekommen.
Besteht Ihr Interesse an diesem Artikel weiter? Wir versuchen gerade, den Artikel noch fuer Sie zu beziehen. Bitte haben Sie noch ein wenig Geduld. * Wir koennen allerdings nicht garantieren, dass der Artikel noch erhaeltlich ist. Falls Ihnen die Wartezeit zu lange wird, koennen Sie die Bestellung natuerlich jederzeit stornieren, * solange sie sich nicht im Versandprozess befindet.
*Moechten Sie den Artikel sofort stornieren,*"_

Am 26. März konnte man erstmals überhaupt die CE vorbestellen. Ich werde auf diesen billigen Versuch ein paar CE Käufer zum abspringen zu bringen nicht reagieren. Ich habe meine CE Boxen hier und erwarte die dazugehörige CE VErsion zu erhalten. 

Wenn Amazon wahllos CE Preorderboxen verschleudert und dann gar nicht so viele CEs bekommt müssen sie eine Regelung mit EA finden und das nicht auf dem Rücken ihrer Kunden austragen.


----------



## XerroX (29. April 2008)

Ich persönlich bin gerade sehr geschockt und weiß nicht was ich machen soll !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe gerade mal in meinem Posteingang geschaut und was muss ich dort lesen ? Genaus das selbige wie oben beschrieben ... und was mich doch sehr wundert ist folgendes : ich habe die CE direkt am 26 um ca 15:00 Uhr Mittags bestellt. Es kann doch nciht sein, dass die da schon ausverkauft war, selbt im Status stand "auf Lager". ich habe immer gedacht, wenn der artikel auf Lager ist und ich ihn zu diesem zeitpunkt auch bestelle, das dieser mir dann auch sicher ist. kann mich da bitte jemand aufklären o.O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dezemberschnee (29. April 2008)

Ist ja der Hammer bei mir das gleiche, eben gesehen ich habe sofort über Kontakt drauf bestanden das ich die CE erhalte da ich auch am 26.bestellt habe ...sicher ist sicher 

mal sehen ob die antworten vom Amazonkundenservice

gruß dez


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2008)

Angesichts dessen, dass Warhammer erst im Herbst erscheint würde ich auf eine Automatische Mail tippen bevor ich in 30 Foren Panik schiebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dezemberschnee (29. April 2008)

kann nicht sein bin seit 8jahren dauerbeteller bei amazon weil lesejunkie und hatte nie so eine mail auch wenn es länger dauert z.b. wow fortsetzung.  klar generiert und automatisch ist die mail aber kryos 
hat mit seinen bedenken schon recht mir kommt das auch seltsam vor.

und ich schiebe panik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß dez.


----------



## Gortek (29. April 2008)

Zum Glück habe ich nicht bei Amazon bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WOG.ch FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, Schweizer muss man sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## FirstGuardian (29. April 2008)

@ Tikume: hehe - die gleiche Idee einer Antwort habe ich auch gerade gehabt.

Um 01:03 kam die Mail von Amazon bei mir ebenfalls an, denke zur gleichen Zeit auch bei den ganzen anderen. Aber anstatt mal eine Minute nachzudenken läuft man erstmal panisch im Kreis und startet sofort einen Post und flamed erstmal gegen Amazon los...erinnert mich irgendwie an die Kindergartengruppe meiner Schwester....die schreien auch erstmal wie wild umher, aber wenn man ihnen dann erklärt warum und weswegen dieses oder jenes nun mal so ist, dann sind sie auch schnell wieder ruhig, und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn will ich des hier auch mal versuchen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Amazon hat ein vollautomatisiertes Berstell-, Lager- und Versandsystem, welche natürlich miteinander verbunden sind. Da gibt es im Lager z.B. so Dinge wie Meldebestände - wenn dieser erreicht ist, generiert das System automatisch eine Bestellung an den Lieferanten, damit der Lagervorrat wieder aufgefüllt werden kann.
Solche automatischen Vorgänge gibt es auch im CRM-System von Amazon: Bestellbestätigungen wenn man etwas gekauft hat, Mitteilungen, dass die Waren an dem und dem Tag versandt wurde - und natürlich gibt es auch automatische Meldungen, wenn der Versand eines Artikels länger dauert, als Amazon sich es zum Ziel gemacht hat, den Kunden zu beliefern.
Und genau solch einen Fall haben wir hier: Da WAR nun schon gut einen Monat bei vielen als offene Bestellung im System liegt, wird automatisch eine Standardemail verschickt, die dem Kunden, also uns, mitteilt, dass der Versand des Artikels noch etwas dauern kann, und als braver Händler, den Kunden ermöglicht, woanders den Artikel eher zu bekommen, und ihn nicht mit irgendwelchen Versprechungen an sich binden möchte.

Diese Sätze wie "Leider ist der Artikel schwer zu bekommen" oder "...wir versuchen noch immer den Artikel XY zu besorgen..." sind ganz einfach nur Standardbausteine, aus denen die automatischen EMails von Amazon zusammengestellt werden. 

Also legt entspannt eure Füße hoch, packt euer Pausenbrot oder Knoppers für 09:30 ein und genießt den Tag - hoffentlich habt ihr wenigstens Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morca (29. April 2008)

Nur keine Panik Leute! Der gleiche Spass passierte mir bei der Vorbestellung mit der CE von WoW- BC auch. Die Bestellung kam aber pünktlich an. Alles reine Nervensache.


----------



## Vampiry (29. April 2008)

Ich gehöre auch zu denen die Post von Amazon hatten.
Aber habt Ihr die Mail mal bis zu Ende gelesen ?

*  Voraussichtliches Versanddatum: 29.05.2008* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na schauen wir mal. Ich glaub es erst wenn ich die CE auf dem Tisch liegen habe.

Vampy


----------



## FirstGuardian (29. April 2008)

Alle Artikel die bei Amazon verkauft werden, benötigen in ihrer Beschreibung anscheinend ein Lieferdatum. Dort wird denn auch mal irgendwas eingetragen, wenn man einfach keine Ahnung hat, wann es denn zu haben sein wird. 
Die Bestellungen damals bei WoW und HdRO liefen ähnlich ab, da waren auch Datumsangaben, die reine Erfindungen waren.
Also einfach die Email so hinnehmen - natürlich könnt ihr euch auch gerne Hoffnung machen...aber nicht traurig sein, wenn es denn nicht so ist.

Und wie Vampiry schon in der Sig stehen hat:

"Phantasie ist die einzige Waffe gegen die Realität! - und hier haben eine Menge Leute sehr viel Phantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morca (29. April 2008)

Das Datum ist nicht relevant, der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin der CE von WoW- BC wurde damals auch mit Oktober 2006 ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Grimmrog (29. April 2008)

Naja was habt ihr den bestellt bei amazon? die PO? oder die CE oder die CE+PO, wenn ich mich recht erinner, gabs ja diese 3 Angebote.

Problem ist jedoch, daß wohl die Leute, die nur eine PO bestellt haben keine CE erhalten werden. Das steht glaub ich auf der offiziellen Seite irgendwo, als damals die Diskussion aufkam.


----------



## Vampiry (29. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Naja was habt ihr den bestellt bei amazon?



PO + CE


----------



## Deadchi (29. April 2008)

Heut morgen haben die wohl wieder welche bekommen oder endlich die restlichen zum verkauf freigegeben konnte meine endlich bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (29. April 2008)

ich hab po und ce getrennt bestellt und hab sowas nicht bekommen. komisch ^^


----------



## Kryos (29. April 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> @ Tikume: hehe - die gleiche Idee einer Antwort habe ich auch gerade gehabt.
> 
> 01:03 kam die Mail von Amazon bei mir ebenfalls an, denke zur gleichen Zeit auch bei den ganzen anderen. Aber anstatt mal eine Minute nachzudenken läuft man erstmal panisch im Kreis und startet sofort einen Post und flamed erstmal gegen Amazon los...



Ich habe drüber nachgedacht und das Amazon so eine Mail verschickt ist entweder aus dem von mir genannten Grund oder weil sie ein schlampiges Vorbestellsystem hat welches tausenden Leuten unsinnige Mails schickt. 

Ich bestelle bei Amazon seit es Amazon.de gibt (früher halt nur Bücher) und hab noch nie so eine Mail von denen bei einer Vorbestellung bekommen (und ja ich habe Sachen ewig lange vorbestellt, beispielsweise GTA4 welches gestern versendet wurde, das hatte ich vor über einem Jahr preordered - da kam nie diese Mail welche nach Deiner Aussage automatisch kommt wenn der Artikel einen Monat lang nicht lieferbar ist). 

Daher halte ich meine Erklärung im Startposting für sehr plausibel. Sie deckt sich ja auch mit der Info im CE FAQ auf der Mythic Webseite welche sagt das es Fehler bei der Vorbestellaktion gab und manche Versender *hust*Amazon*hust* mehr Preorderpacks verschickt haben als sie CE Versionen bekommen.


----------



## Dele (29. April 2008)

Im Onlineweltenforum wurde folgende Antwort von Amazon gepostet:

Sehr geehrter Herr ...

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben an Amazon.de.

Ich möchte mich für die Verwirrung entschuldigen, die durch die Email
entstanden ist. Diese wurde aufgrund eines technischen "Schluckaufs"
auch an die Vorbesteller rausgesendet, die eine Collectors Edition
sicher haben.

Selbstverständlich bekommen Sie die bestellte Version pünktlich am
Erscheinungsdatum.

Ich danke Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis und wünsche eine schöne Woche!


Quelle: http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....9993&page=2


----------



## Lizard King (29. April 2008)

Ich bekomme meine auf jeden fall, ihr werdet wohl mit der standart Verison vorlieb nehmen müssen, seid doch bitte nicht traurig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (29. April 2008)

naja folgendes Problem hat amazon, sie haben eben beides verkauft, nehmen wir also an, amazon hat 10.000 CEßs bekommen, 5.000 POS verkauft, und 5.000 mal die PO mit CE.
dann kommen nochma 5.000 die die CE direkt bestellt haben, dann stehen 5.000 Leute aufm Schlauch, ist nur die Frage welche leute das sind/sein können.

schon Scheiße wenn man nen Produkt verkauft und zu blöd ist mal die Schachtel zu lesen -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (29. April 2008)

Hab die Mail heute um 00:56 bekommen, ich denk auch mal das das eine Standart Antwortmail ist, falls nicht brauch ich ein Brecheisen und die Anschrift des nächsten Amazon lagers.


----------



## Vampiry (29. April 2008)

Dele schrieb:


> Im Onlineweltenforum wurde folgende Antwort von Amazon gepostet:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ...
> 
> ...




Jup, deckt sich mit meiner Antwort von Amazon


_Guten Tag Vampiry

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben an Amazon.de.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie: Durch einen Systemfehler wurde automatisch eine E-Mail an Sie versendet, die auf keinen Fall Gültigkeit besitzt.

Ignorieren Sie diese bitte! Von Ihrer Seite besteht keinerlei Handlungsbedarf.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und danken für Ihren Einkauf bei Amazon.de._


Also erstmal ruhig bleiben.


Irgentwie ist da mit W.A.R. doch der Wurm bei Amazon drin. Ansonsten hat bei mir immer alles wunderbar  geklappt.


Vampy


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

oha oha^^


----------



## Askall (29. April 2008)

Lest erstmal den Post von Dele, bevor hier wieder irgendwelche Spekulationen angestellt werden...


----------



## HGVermillion (29. April 2008)

Kein Brecheisen?? , schade aber fehler kommen nun mal vor solange bis es bei uns daheim liegt müssen wir wohl weiterWARten


----------



## Kryos (29. April 2008)

Offenbar spart Amazon mittlerweile auch am Personal. So viele Fehler wie bei der War Preorder hab ich noch bei keinem Amazon Artikel gesehen. 

Schon peinlich wenn Amazon als einer der größten Onlineshops so massive Fehler begeht und zigtausende Emails mit unsinnigen Inhalt verschickt. Endkontrolle? Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Grimmrog (29. April 2008)

Naja automation eben, 1000  leute die in der gleichen Situation sind, also werden dann auch 1000 gleiche mails generiert.


----------



## Kryos (29. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Naja automation eben, 1000  leute die in der gleichen Situation sind, also werden dann auch 1000 gleiche mails generiert.



Bevor ich einen Automaten mehr als 1000 Mails verschicken lassen würde, käme eine Kopie davon zu einer echten Person die dann mit einer kleinen Ja/Nein Antwort das verschicken genehmigt oder nicht. 

Wenn man aber Mitarbeiter durch Scripts ersetzt muss man künftig sehr viele verärgerte Kunde mit Entschuldigungsschreiben eindecken. Das schreiben der Entschuldigungsmails dauert sicher länger als vor dem Versenden von Massenmails diese kurz vorher von einem Mitarbeiter checken zu lassen.

Daher: Großes Buh an Amazon


----------



## Grimmrog (29. April 2008)

Stimmt schon, aber wen juckts, solange derschaden nict größer ist als der nutzen interessierts keine Sau, ist nun mal so im Kapitlismus. Die frau im callcenter wird ebend en ganzen tag bezahlt, ob da nun ein anruf oder hundertt kommen ist egal, und wenn wochenlang gar keiner jkommt, wird sie eben entlassne, und wenn dann mal 1 kudne was hat, ists auch egal, ist ja nur 1 kunde, und der bezahlt mit seienr rechnung sicher nciht ne ganze Callcenterfrau/mann. Sowas ist leider Knallhart


----------



## Depak (29. April 2008)

Ich habe noch nie erlebt das Amazon bei mir eine Bestellung versaut hat (auch nicht mit solchen eMails vorneweg). Also keine Angst, ihr werdet euer Game bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (29. April 2008)

Schon mal jemand überlegt, dass das Spiel im Herbst erscheint und bei Amazon noch das alte Releasedatum aka 29. Mai steht? Natürlich ist das Produkt dann schwer zu bekommen und deswegen werden auch diese automatischen E-Mails verschickt, da jemand vergessen hat das Datum auf November umzustellen. Also mal keine Panik schieben.


----------



## Rherros (29. April 2008)

Genau der gleiche Text und hab se auch so gegen 15Uhr bestellt.
Glaube aber nicht, dass Amazon die Besteller loswerden will, sondern dass es ein normaler Hinweis darauf ist, dass es sich noch ein Weilchen hinziehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (29. April 2008)

Hat natürlich den Vorteil, 

jetzt wisst ihr, dass ihr die CE auch bekommt, und nicht vergessen worden seid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerroX (29. April 2008)

> Hab die Mail heute um 00:56 bekommen, ich denk auch mal das das eine Standart Antwortmail ist, falls nicht brauch ich ein Brecheisen und die Anschrift des nächsten Amazon lagers.




ich könnt mich totlachen xD


----------



## Kannonenfutter (29. April 2008)

Da ich es mal genau wissen wollte habe ich Die Leutchen da mal Angerufen.....
Das kam dabei raus.


"vielen Dank, dass Sie sich mit Amazon.de in Verbindung gesetzt haben.

Leider habe ich Sie telefonisch nicht erreicht. Daher schreibe ich
Ihnen diese Nachricht.

Ich kann Sie beruhigen. Sie bekommen wie versprochen den Artikel
"Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collector's Edition
(Pre-Order-Pack separat erhältlich!)" sobald dieser erscheint.

Es gibt keine Lieferschwierigkeiten für den Artikel.

Vergriffen ist dagegen das Pre-Order Pack. Dieses haben Sie aber schon
erhalten. Mit Ihrer Bestellung ist daher alles in Ordnung.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit diesen Informationen weiterhelfen."

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen unter
www.amazon.de/kontaktformular 
gerne wieder zur Verfügung.

So Basta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Pipi in den Augen.


----------



## EliteOrk (29. April 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich nicht bei Amazon bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Langsam gehen mir dieses Schweizer aufn Sack, meinen Wohl sie wären was besseres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BT: Warhammer suckt eh, spielt lieber AoC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Hast doch beides noch nicht gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. April 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Langsam gehen mir dieses Schweizer aufn Sack, meinen Wohl sie wären was besseres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kusch dich aus dem Warhammer Forum...

ACHJA! Extra für dich: Hab AoC angespielt, dass ist echt net der bringer.

PS: Sorry für Randomflame, hab mich mitreißen lassen und mich im Niveau runterreißen lassen. Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (29. April 2008)

Die Schweiz ist doof

weil die Schweizer einen auf Schweiz machen kannste das dort total knicken was zu bestellen als Ausländer.
(nix EU, blöder Zoll hickhack "machen sie mal das Päckchen auf, was riecht denn da so süsslich"...)

aber dafür rockt Österreich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (29. April 2008)

bei mir is das auch kacke mit der PO warte jetzt 2WOchen und 5Tage nach Geldeingang auf meine PO, der Typ am Telefon sagte noch 2tage dann schicken sie es neu, also 2wochen  das heist gameware hat mein Artikel 7tage nach Geldeingang Versand ,verrückt...


----------



## Eratur (29. April 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> bei mir is das auch kacke mit der PO warte jetzt 2WOchen und 5Tage nach Geldeingang auf meine PO, der Typ am Telefon sagte noch 2tage dann schicken sie es neu, also 2wochen  das heist gameware hat mein Artikel 7tage nach Geldeingang Versand ,verrückt...



Verrückt is da kein Ausdruck, also ich würde es mir zweimal überlegen, ob ich da nochwas bestell. Aber die Hauptsache ist das du deine PO auch erhälst und nicht für Luft bezahlt hast.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowface (29. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Gerade folgenden Text bekommen von Amazon:
> 
> _"[...]wir versuchen noch immer, den / die folgenden Artikel, die Sie am 26. M&#65533;rz 2008 16.08 MET bestellt haben (Bestellnummer #xxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx), zu besorgen:
> "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collector's Edition (Pre-Order-Pack separat erh&#65533;ltlich!)" [Computer Game]
> ...


----------



## KennyKiller (29. April 2008)

Eratur schrieb:


> Verrückt is da kein Ausdruck, also ich würde es mir zweimal überlegen, ob ich da nochwas bestell. Aber die Hauptsache ist das du deine PO auch erhälst und nicht für Luft bezahlt hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa es gibt ja immernoch Rechtsmittel^^, ich fahr in 2Wochen da eh vorbei(urlaub),wenn ich das ding da noch da ist dann geht da aber was ab^^


----------



## Shifty89 (29. April 2008)

Ich war ehrlich gesagt zu faul 3 Seiten zu lesen und hoffe mal das es noch nich gesagt wurde (außer vom Mod auf Seite 1 wurde es angesprochen):

Das ist eine automatische Email, die x Tage nach der Bestellung automatisch raus geht, wenn das Ding bestellt ist, aber nich nicht versendet.


----------



## FirstGuardian (29. April 2008)

und genau aus dem Grund wird hier immer wieder alles zig-mal durchgekaut - wegen Faulheit und der erfolgreichen Gegenwehr gegenüber Informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dezemberschnee (29. April 2008)

Dezemberschnee schrieb:


> Ist ja der Hammer bei mir das gleiche, eben gesehen ich habe sofort über Kontakt drauf bestanden das ich die CE erhalte da ich auch am 26.bestellt habe ...sicher ist sicher
> 
> mal sehen ob die antworten vom Amazonkundenservice
> 
> gruß dez



wie gesagt ich wollte ja eine antwort und hier ist sie orginal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielen Dank dass Sie mit uns Kontakt aufgenommen haben!

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die automatische Mail bezüglich Ihrer
Vorbestellung des "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collector's
Edition" vielmals!

Selbstverständlich erhalten Sie das Spiel nach wie vor sobald es
erscheint!

Leider kam es hier zu einem technischen Fehler weswegen diese Mail
verschickt wurde. Ich bitte Sie höflich, diese Mail einfach zu ignorieren.

Mit Ihrer Bestellung ist alles in Ordnung! Sobald wir das genaue
Veröffentlichungsdatum vom Hersteller erfahren, teilen wir Ihnen auch
selbstverständlich das Versanddatum mit!

Wir bemühen uns stets, dass Sie vorbestellte Artikel auch an dem Tag
der Veröffentlichung per Post erhalten. Sie werden daher vermutlich
noch vor der Veröffentlichung unsere Versandbestätigung erhalten!

Ich bitte Sie vielmals um Entschuldigung für die gestiftete
Verunsicherung und wünsche noch einen schönen Tag!

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich gerne zur
Verfügung!


also abwarten und tee trinken

gruß dezz


----------



## Grizzla (29. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Ich habe meine CE Boxen hier und erwarte die dazugehörige CE VErsion zu erhalten.


Du hast deine CE Box? Oo das einziegste was ich hab ist schon die PO Box und net die CE


----------



## Badomen (29. April 2008)

Nein die CE hat noch niemand.
Lediglich die Preorder wurde direkt versand insofern sie bei der Bestellung noch vorhanden war. Bei mir kam sie in der gleichen Woche noch an.


----------



## Kourin (29. April 2008)

Also, ich denke mal die mail haben halt fast alle bekommen......es stand nur leider außerdem noch drin, das sie nicht dafür garantiern können, das man das Bestellte auch bekommt.
Da ich bei Amazon schon mal mit einer Vorbestellung aufm Schlauch stand und ich von daher ein gebranntes Kind bin......habe ich mich also ans Telefon gehangen.....fehlanzeige erstmal nicht weiter gekommen....die gute Frau meinte das wäre halt so und ich würde dann im Herbst schon merken ob ich das Teil dann bekomme oder nicht.......

Damit wollte ich mich nicht abfinden, habe nochmal ne Mail verschickt, in der ich den Sachverhalt nochmal klar machte und das es ja wohl nicht sein kann das ich die Pre-Order mit -Aufschrift "Vorbesteller Box" erhalte und die Box dann selbst nicht und drohte auch ziemlich heftig... und siehe da:

Kurze Zeit erhielt ich eine ähnliche Mail wie oben schon mal erwähnt von wegen Ihrer Verwirrnisse und so und die Bestätigung das ich die vorbestellte Ware auf jeden Fall erhalten werde.

Ob das auch ohne böse Mail von mir gelaufen wäre, weiß ich nicht.......


----------



## Kryos (29. April 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> Du hast deine CE Box? Oo das einziegste was ich hab ist schon die PO Box und net die CE




Auf der Rückseite steht "Die Warhammer Online Collectors Edition ist eine limitierte Premiumversion des MMORPGs" - die Box ist für die CE und für sonst keine Version.


----------



## Grizzla (29. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Auf der Rückseite steht "Die Warhammer Online Collectors Edition ist eine limitierte Premiumversion des MMORPGs" - die Box ist für die CE und für sonst keine Version.



achso ^^ aber ist ja egal letztendlich ist es ja die Pre Order Oo^^

ich denk mal jeder der Wahrhammer bestellt hat , hat es bekommen


----------



## MacJunkie79 (29. April 2008)

hä hä - "Ich hab die Box 15 Uhr MITTAGS bestellt" stand auf der ersten Seite. Also Mittag ist was anderes - egal. Das ist doch eine ganz normale Massen-Hinweis-Mail. Würde mich wundern, wenn da ein Amazon-Mitarbeiter auch nur ein Knöpfchen gedrückt hat.

Aber seht der Tatsache ins Auge, dass Amazon blank ist. Shit happens


----------



## Grimmrog (30. April 2008)

@Doimli, geh a besten in den nächsten GAmeStop, udn schau obs da noch die PO gibt, wnen ja kauf sie dir, und hol dir bei amazon deine Kohle wieder, dann haste deine CE auch sicher.


----------



## FirstGuardian (30. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Aber seht der Tatsache ins Auge, dass Amazon blank ist. Shit happens



Meinst Du jetzt das Amazon angeblich mehr CE verkauft hat als vorhanden sind, oder das Amazon pleite sein soll?

Eigentlich egal die Frage, da beides wohl quatsch wäre - Pannen gibt es immer wieder, so ist das nun mal mit der Technik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich bezweifel, das Amazon mehr verkauft hat, als sie CE's von GOA erhalten werden - auch wenn es die ersten Stunden einen Ansturm gegeben hat ohne Ende, werden die genug Boxen erhalten - schließlich sind sie der Onlineversand Nr. 1 - da kommt sicher nicht nur eine kleine Palette mit CE an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auch gleich meine zweite Frage beantwortet: Die Quartalszahlen vom ersten Quartal diesen Jahres sprechen doch eine deutliche Sprache - bei einem Betriebsgewinn von knapp 200 Mio. US-$ und einem Umsatz von 4,13 Mrd. US-$ spricht doch eine deutliche Sprache - das es Amazon recht gut geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathilia (30. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> @Doimli, geh a besten in den nächsten GAmeStop, udn schau obs da noch die PO gibt, wnen ja kauf sie dir, und hol dir bei amazon deine Kohle wieder, dann haste deine CE auch sicher.


Gebe ich Dir recht Grimmrog ... einfach auf Gamestop.de gehen und nach dem passenden Laden in deiner Nähe suchen. Dort dann einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen. Mit etwas Glück können sie die sonst ggf Nachordern. Viel Glück.

Mfg Pierre


----------



## Panador (30. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung wieso hier Panik geschoben wird... das is einfach ne automatisch-generierte Mail, die eben anzeigt, dass der Artikel noch nicht auf Lager ist. 

Wenn du irgendwas anderes bestellst und sie damit über längere Zeit Lieferschwierigkeiten haben wirst du auch so ne Mail bekommen, bei WAR is es das gleiche. 

Vielleicht haben sie einfach vergessen, das Release-Datum korrekt einzutragen, deswegen wird die Mail jetzt schon versendet - und bis zum Release wohl noch einige Male versendet werden. 

Hab selber schon drei davon erhalten und mach mir keine Sorgen.

Also ruhig Blut alle miteinander... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. April 2008)

nach ordern XD schaut ma hier 

http://www.warhammer-portal.de/images/thread/12459.JPG

in manchen Läden sidn wohl noch massig davon da, in andern isses schon weg, liegt aber daran, daß sie noch keine Werbugn gemacht haben.

Ich war damals auch im Laden, und hab gefragt, ob noch welche da sind. Da meinte der, es wären noch viele da.
Dann hab ich gefragt, warum dann keine Werbung gemacht wird, und der hat gesagt, daß EA die Schaufenster den Monat noch für andere games gebucht hat. 

Also schnell da anrufen, ob noch welche da sind, und zugreifen solange es noch geht.


----------



## Nathilia (30. April 2008)

Keine Werbung ... teilweise richtig ... online war Werbung und auch auf der offizielen Warhammer HP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das es Läden gibt, die noch sooo überfüllt sein sollen weiß ich nicht. Es ist nur so ..... es ist nicht gesagt das ein Laden (wenn er keine mehr hat) aus einem anderen Laden sich 1 schicken lassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn sich allerdins mehrer Nachbestellungen in der Filiale ansammeln, erhöht das natürlich die Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mfg Pierre


----------



## MacJunkie79 (30. April 2008)

@FirstGuardian
Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Amazon ausverkauft ist. Die Vorbestellungen übersteigt einfach die Anzahl der vorhandenen Pakete. Das ist doch ganz normal. First come first serve.


----------



## Haze (30. April 2008)

in ganz europa gibts 55.000 exemplare der CE da kann man sich ma ausrechnen wieiviel wohl Amazon bekommen hat und es ist dann auch klar das net jeder eins kriegt egal ob am ersten Tag bestellt. ich finds geil zu schreiben das man auf die CE besteht weil man die gleich am 26.03 bestellt hat. ich glaube das interessiert Amazon herzlich wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. April 2008)

Haze schrieb:


> in ganz europa gibts 55.000 exemplare der CE da kann man sich ma ausrechnen wieiviel wohl Amazon bekommen hat und es ist dann auch klar das net jeder eins kriegt egal ob am ersten Tag bestellt. ich finds geil zu schreiben das man auf die CE besteht weil man die gleich am 26.03 bestellt hat. ich glaube das interessiert Amazon herzlich wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




öhhm, naja falsch, man kann definitiv bei amazon nicht mehr betsellen, als Vorrat ist, also nehmenw ir an, sie haben 10.000 CE´s dann könenn 10.000 Leute eine bestellen, und beim 10.001 kommt dann eben, daß der Artikel niocht mehr vorrätig ist.

Dir jetzt zu erklären, warum amazon, mehr CE wollende käufer hat, als sie wahrscheinlich da haben, möcht ich jetzt echt nicht nochmal, weil du dir das elsbt zusammen reimen kannst, wenn amazon die PO, und die CE einzeln verkauft hat.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (30. April 2008)

@Grimmrog

äähhmm falsch - Amazon nimmt Bestellungen auf bis die Schwarte kracht - wieso auch nicht. Amazon kann dann im Nachhinein versuchen noch Exemplare zu bekommen, wenns nicht klappt kommt eine automatisch generierte Mail.


----------



## Nathilia (30. April 2008)

Wieder falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann es entweder "Gebraucht vorbestellen" oder bei 4 Händlern erwerben ab einem Preis von 48 € - 199 € (also die pre order Box) Amazon selber bietet diese nicht zum kauf an.

Und die CE gibt es derzeit nur einmal von einem Händler für 149€ (Lieferung zum Release) oder habe ich da was übersehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Pierre


----------



## Deadchi (30. April 2008)

gestern früh knapp gegen 8:20 oder so konnt ich mir eine Ce bestellen was am vortag aber nicht möglich war !

naja bestellt hab auch bestätigung alles bekommen und 9uhr oder so war sie wieder nich kaufbar bei amazon :O 

mal gucken ob ich die bekomm ^^


----------



## Grimmrog (30. April 2008)

Ja, weil amazon mittlwerweile alle ausverkauft hat, (wer news liest, weiß das) und as sind jetzt einfach nur noch Angebote von Firmen/Leuten, die sie bei amazon gekauft haben, und jetzt für noch mehr Geld verkaufen wollen, um all die Abzuzocken, die unbedingt ne CE haben wollen.

offiziell haben nämlich in Deutschland nur amazon und GameStop PO´s zum verkauf bekommen (was man auch wissen würde wenn man die news liest). und eben amazon hat es damals vergeigt, udn die PO´s und CE´s teilweise einzeln zu verkaufen.


----------



## Deadchi (30. April 2008)

ne Die gebraucht funktion war es auf keinen Fall hätt ich dann auch niemals gemacht war eigentlich standart verfahren Artikel in den Einkaufswagen fertisch nur noch zahlung festlegen und bestellung abschicken :O


----------



## Gissy (30. April 2008)

also hier müssen einige wirklich mal ein bisschen lockerer bleiben.

ich bestelle schon seit jahren bei amazon, bücher, cds, dvds und spiele.
hab in meinem konto insgesammt über 200 bestellungen und bisher ist da noch nie
was schief gelaufen. 

amazon ist meiner meinung nach einer der günstigsten, zuverlässigsten und schnellster onlineshops
warum jetzt einige hier das spekulieren anfangen, obwohl amazon selbst bestätigt hat das die
email nur durch einen fehler versendet wurde ist mir absolut schleierhaft.

also kommt mal alle wieder runter und freut euch auf eure CE


----------



## Ixx234 (30. April 2008)

Keine Panik. Das ist eine automatische Mail, wenn es mal länger Dauert. Habe das auch schon bei anderen Sachen erhalten und bewerte es als positiven Kundenservice.


----------



## Deadchi (30. April 2008)

also als ich damals die bc ce bestellt hatt bekam ich nur die normale version und ne gutschrift -.- wir konnten leier keine version mehr besorgen bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit dem vertrau ich amazon eigentlich nich mehr wenns um Vorbestellungen geht sonst Top versand das stimmt !


----------



## Asgardien (30. April 2008)

Gerade folgenden Text bekommen von Amazon:

_"[...]wir versuchen noch immer, den / die folgenden Artikel, die Sie am 26. M&#65533;rz 2008 16.08 MET bestellt haben (Bestellnummer #xxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx), zu besorgen:
"Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collector's Edition (Pre-Order-Pack separat erh&#65533;ltlich!)" [Computer Game]
Voraussichtliches Versanddatum: 29.05.2008
Leider ist dieser Artikel schwer zu bekommen.
Besteht Ihr Interesse an diesem Artikel weiter? Wir versuchen gerade, den Artikel noch fuer Sie zu beziehen. Bitte haben Sie noch ein wenig Geduld. * Wir koennen allerdings nicht garantieren, dass der Artikel noch erhaeltlich ist. Falls Ihnen die Wartezeit zu lange wird, koennen Sie die Bestellung natuerlich jederzeit stornieren, * solange sie sich nicht im Versandprozess befindet.
*Moechten Sie den Artikel sofort stornieren,*"_


Das es eine generierte Mail ist, dürfte ja jetzt jedem klar sein. was mich stutzig macht ist der Satz: Wir koennen allerdings nicht garantieren, dass der Artikel noch erhaeltlich ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das dürfte auch kein prob werden, wenn ich die Bestätigungsmail nach Bestellung bekommen habe das daß Pre-Order Pack raus ist, und die CE am Release Termin hinterher versendet wird.

Die werden wohl die meisten bekommen haben.

Damit ist Amazon einen Rechtsgültigen Kaufvertrag eingegangen denn sie auch einhalten müssen.


----------



## Thrawns (30. April 2008)

Kourin schrieb:


> Ob das auch ohne böse Mail von mir gelaufen wäre, weiß ich nicht.......



Bestimmt nicht! Weil sie so Angst vor dir hatten, haben sie einfach was an den Fakten geändert! Noch mal Glück - nee, Skill gehabt!


----------



## Thrawns (30. April 2008)

Asgardien schrieb:


> Damit ist Amazon einen Rechtsgültigen Kaufvertrag eingegangen denn sie auch einhalten müssen.



Wer lesen kann ist klar ... und so. Sind sie nämlich nicht. Erst mit dem Verschicken der Ware gehen sie einen Kaufvertrag mit dir ein. Die Bestellbestätigung ist eine ... Bestellbestätigung - wirklich! Dein "Bestellung abschicken" ist nichts anderes als eine Willenserklärung deinerseits, dass du das Produkt kaufen möchtest. Und die Bestellbestätigung nur der Hinweis, dass deine Willenserklärung angekommen ist. Das läuft übriegns in eigentlich jedem Online-Shop so. Und in jedem Tante-Emma-Laden eigentlich ähnlich.


----------



## Eratur (30. April 2008)

Das Stimmt würde allerdings trozdem sagen, das wenn du die PO mit der CE im bundle gekauft hattest, es einen unterschied macht. Weil die können nich die halbe Bestellung stonieren, weil es anderweitig verschickt wurde. 

Aber ansonsten stimme ich meinem vorredner zu. 

Natürlich kanns immer noch sein, das sie sich verschätzt haben. Aber rein rechtlich müssen die die Bundle Pack Besteller bevorzugen. Schätze ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. April 2008)

Richtig, erst mit bezahlung, und der annahme der Zahlung, ist der Kaufvertrag gültig, wenn dann amazon nix schicken kann, haste halt Forderungen die du gültig machen kannst, udn Theoretisch nen Riesen hin und her. Im shclimmsten Fall, wird dir eben amazon die Kohle wiedergeben und gut, alles andere könnte nämlich recht empfindlich an deren guten ruf kratzen, und das hätte weitaus schlimmere Konsequenzen.


----------



## Hoshiwan (30. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Offenbar spart Amazon mittlerweile auch am Personal...



Rate mal, warum Amazon allgemein so günstig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (30. April 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Rate mal, warum Amazon allgemein so günstig ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Preise sind normal. Nicht günstig. Amazon punktet weil sie zuverlässig und komfortabel sind. 
Bei www.guenstiger.de und ähnlichen Seiten findet man immer billigere Anbieter als Amazon. Aber da weiß man halt nicht wie zuverlässig die sind und wie schnell etc.


----------



## Gryphes (30. April 2008)

Um das ganze mal abzuschließen , erstens war das ganze nur eine automatisch generierte Mail.
So und desweiteren können eigentlich ALLE die bei amazon bestellt haben , bevor EA auf der Offiziellen HP bekannt gegeben hat, dass die CE nun bei Amazon ausverkauft ist, aufatmen.
Um es ins gewissen zu rufen... Datum der News 22.April , Start des Verkaufs bei Amazon 26.März, jeder kann sich denken das EA für diese News nicht fast 1 Monat gebraucht hat, daher denke ich mal das die "schnellen" Leute (ersten paar tage , stunden what ever) auch nicht leer ausgehen.

So und nu können wir alle wieder locker flockig durch die Hose atmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kannonenfutter (30. April 2008)

Achtung da kommt Hirn......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Platsch.......!
Mist daneben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. April 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich nicht bei Amazon bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und von den unendlichen möglichkeiten profitieren NICHT an tollen Sachn wie EU, Euro, WoW-Arena tunier teilzuhaben oder gar international irgendwie seriös zu wirken.


----------



## mendiger (30. April 2008)

ich denke die werden noch mehr ce boxen produzieren, wenn so viele die box haben wollen. die können damit ja schließlich viel geld verdienen.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich denke die werden noch mehr ce boxen produzieren, wenn so viele die box haben wollen. die können damit ja schließlich viel geld verdienen.


unwahrscheinlich. schließlich ist das eine CollectorsEdition, zu deutsch Sammlerausgabe. in der regel werden sammlerausgaben nicht unendlich nachproduziert damit der name sowie der preis gerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## Gissy (30. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Die Preise sind normal. Nicht günstig. Amazon punktet weil sie zuverlässig und komfortabel sind.
> Bei www.guenstiger.de und ähnlichen Seiten findet man immer billigere Anbieter als Amazon. Aber da weiß man halt nicht wie zuverlässig die sind und wie schnell etc.



naja du musst aber auch bedenken das amazon ab 20 euro versandkostenfrei liefert und bücher sogar immer.


----------



## Dele (1. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Die Preise sind normal. Nicht günstig. Amazon punktet weil sie zuverlässig und komfortabel sind.
> Bei www.guenstiger.de und ähnlichen Seiten findet man immer billigere Anbieter als Amazon. Aber da weiß man halt nicht wie zuverlässig die sind und wie schnell etc.



Amazon bietet in der Regel eine Niedrigpreisgarantie, d.h. wenn du das Spiel irgendwo günstiger findest (inkl. Porto) bekommst du die Differenz von Amazon gutgeschrieben. Und das funktioniert wirklich, hab's nämlich schon bei anderen Spielen in Anspruch genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Mai 2008)

Jo das stimmt, damals bei C&C3 release, haben sie mir 10 € nachgelassen wegen der Niedrigpreisgarantie ^^.

Hatte auch noch nie Stress mit denen, immer sehr sehr schnelle Lieferung, guter Support etc.

Leider hab ich mir die CE aber nicht bei ihnen bestellt gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphes (4. Mai 2008)

Also langsam wirds mit Amazon immer merkwürdiger...
Erst senden sie Automatische Mails rum , dann sichern sie dem einen eine Version zu dem anderen nur so wage und nun bieten sie es sogar wieder zum Vorbestellen an und sagen liefertermin anfang september (ok das weiß jeder das is nur weil die nen datum brauchen) 
Komisch komisch ...


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (4. Mai 2008)

Hab die Mail gestern auch bekommen.

Hab gleich geantwortet das es ned meine Schuld ist wenn die des so verkaufen wie es nicht vorgesehen war und mit Anwalt gedroht (wozu hat man ne RSV).

Heute kam ne Mail das ich die automatisch generierte Mail ignorieren kann und ich garantiert auch die CE bekomme.


----------



## Hühü1 (4. Mai 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Hab die Mail gestern auch bekommen.
> 
> Hab gleich geantwortet das es ned meine Schuld ist wenn die des so verkaufen wie es nicht vorgesehen war und mit Anwalt gedroht (wozu hat man ne RSV).
> 
> Heute kam ne Mail das ich die automatisch generierte Mail ignorieren kann und ich garantiert auch die CE bekomme.



Oh man du hättest lieber mal den thread lesen sollen dann wüsstest du das diese mail keine absicht war von amazon da es nur eine automatische mail ist.
Diese mail hat nichts zu bedeuten. Garnichts.
Wie in america anstatt mal für min 5 nachdenken gleich mit anwalt drohen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (4. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn die sagen des ist ne automatische trau ich dem ganzen nicht. Auch bei automatischen vorgängen kann man Ausnahmen machen und gewisse verteiler abstellen. Wenn ich das mit nem kostenlosem Shopprogramm machen kann, wird Amazon auch dazu in der Lage sein.

Und glaubst Du wirklich Firmen hören auf irgend einen Kunden wenn da kein Anwalt dahinter steht? So ne schöne romantische rosa Brille will ich auch haben.


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2008)

Klar, das ist sicher kein Problem die Automatismen abszustellen. 
Amazon kann ja pro Tag maximal 5-10 Bestellungen haben, da stellt man eben nen Studenten oder so mal ab.

Sagt mal wie kann es der Thread ersnthaft auf 5 Seiten geschafft haben ... ?


----------



## Hühü1 (4. Mai 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Auch wenn die sagen des ist ne automatische trau ich dem ganzen nicht. Auch bei automatischen vorgängen kann man Ausnahmen machen und gewisse verteiler abstellen. Wenn ich das mit nem kostenlosem Shopprogramm machen kann, wird Amazon auch dazu in der Lage sein.
> 
> Und glaubst Du wirklich Firmen hören auf irgend einen Kunden wenn da kein Anwalt dahinter steht? So ne schöne romantische rosa Brille will ich auch haben.



Ah was ich glaube? ich glaube hättest du dich informiert den thread  gelesen  die stellungname von amazon wüsstest du das alle diese mails nicht zu bedeuten hatten .
Oder glaubst du denen einfach nicht und musst mit anwalt drohen damit du das bekommst was dir zugesichert wurde?
Ich frage mich in welcher welt du lebst, dass du direkt mit anwalt drohst und  keine 5 min überlegst dich informierst. 
Also echt wenn amazon sagt das es keine absicht war und nur ein dummer system "fehler"  drohst mit anwalt weil du glaubst das sie lügen?
Vertrauen ist gut, anwalt ist besser was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich kann dir nur einen ehervertrag empfehlen.
Was solls fand ich lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und weg ^^


----------



## Hühü1 (4. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klar, das ist sicher kein Problem die Automatismen abszustellen.
> Amazon kann ja pro Tag maximal 5-10 Bestellungen haben, da stellt man eben nen Studenten oder so mal ab.
> 
> Sagt mal wie kann es der Thread ersnthaft auf 5 Seiten geschafft haben ... ?



hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja durch spam wie z.b. meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber tikume du könntest das ganze beenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (4. Mai 2008)

und wie läufts sonst so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (4. Mai 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> und wie läufts sonst so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah super, tolles wetter eine schüssel obstsalat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und selbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kannonenfutter (4. Mai 2008)

Alles Super.36 Grad und es wird noch Heisser...
Das Leben kommt mir gar nicht hart vor.....


----------



## Totenkopfjäger (4. Mai 2008)

Ich würde gerne eine Wette abgeben und zwar haben alle die sich hier so aufregen für den Artikel keinen Spezialversand angegeben geht auf Amazon und ändert das und seht da ihr bekommt die Ware


----------



## Totenkopfjäger (4. Mai 2008)

Totenkopfjäger schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine Wette abgeben und zwar haben alle die sich hier so aufregen für den Artikel keinen Spezialversand angegeben geht auf Amazon und ändert das und seht da ihr bekommt die Ware



Ach und tut mir den Gefallen bei wem ich  alles Recht hatte hier zu posten


----------



## Hoshiwan (8. Juli 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Die Preise sind normal. Nicht günstig. Amazon punktet weil sie zuverlässig und komfortabel sind.



...und sie punkten, weil sie ein AKL haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hallodrie (8. Juli 2008)

der über mir ist ein Leichenschänder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. Juli 2008)

Was manche Leute alles ausgraben um den Post Counter zu pushen ts ts st  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juli 2008)

Oje oje, mus ich mir das also auch in diesem Forum an die Sig hängen:
*
Threadnecromantie überlasst man Nagash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Salmanazar (8. Juli 2008)

Das ist eine Standard-Mail die für jeden Artikel raus geht, wenn dieser ein Zeitlimit seit der Bestellung erreicht hat. Keine Panik, das kriegst von Amazon auch wenn ein paar Unterhosen noch nicht eingetroffen sind.


----------



## Gocu (8. Juli 2008)

Salmanazar schrieb:


> Das ist eine Standard-Mail die für jeden Artikel raus geht, wenn dieser ein Zeitlimit seit der Bestellung erreicht hat. Keine Panik, das kriegst von Amazon auch wenn ein paar Unterhosen noch nicht eingetroffen sind.



ja hatte selber schon so eine E-mail von Amazon


----------



## Seek (8. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, dass Warhammer erst im Herbst erscheint würde ich auf eine Automatische Mail tippen bevor ich in 30 Foren Panik schiebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bingo genau das ist es auch!
Die mail bekommt man immer wenn Titel verschoben werden.
egal ob Bücher, Games DVD´s oder What ever.

Ich hab die mail auch bekommen, aber im Bezug auf ein Buch das ich bestellt habe und das nun zum 2ten mal verschoben wurde.
Also bleibt Locker wenn ihr die Bestellung net storniert bekommt ihr euer Game auch!


----------



## Billyjoe19x (8. Juli 2008)

habe diese mail auch vor einiger Zeit erhalten, hab mich dann direkt an den kundendienst gewendet und denen ne bitterböse email geschrieben woraufhin sie noch am selben tag sich für die mail entschuldigten und mir zusicherten das ich die CE auf jedenfall erhalten werde, also don't panic


----------



## skazi# (2. August 2008)

also um den thread nochmal so ein bischen leben zu geben:
wenn man sich die CE bei amazon bestellt hat bekommt man die auch sicher? hab es am dritten tag nach dem einsetzen zum verkaufen bestellt.
weil inzwischen kann man sich ja auch die normale version mit betazugang kaufen.
dann würd ich mich nämlich die CE stornieren wenn die eh net kommt


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Gerade folgenden Text bekommen von Amazon:
> 
> _"[...]wir versuchen noch immer, den / die folgenden Artikel, die Sie am 26. M&#65533;rz 2008 16.08 MET bestellt haben (Bestellnummer #xxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx), zu besorgen:
> "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collector's Edition (Pre-Order-Pack separat erh&#65533;ltlich!)" [Computer Game]
> ...



Ich hatte es auch bei amazon vorbestellt (eiggentlich inclusive pre order) aber die *rschgeigen von amazon (und gamestop) habens verbockt diese idioten haben beide sachen seperat verkauft obwohl es EIN Produkt ist
Deswegen hab ichs auch storniert und beim libro gekauft


----------



## Stancer (2. August 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Ich hatte es auch bei amazon vorbestellt (eiggentlich inclusive pre order) aber die *rschgeigen von amazon (und gamestop) habens verbockt diese idioten haben beide sachen seperat verkauft obwohl es EIN Produkt ist
> Deswegen hab ichs auch storniert und beim libro gekauft



Ums nochmal deutlich zu sagen. Die Mail ist durch einen Fehler im Datenbanksystem entstanden und wurde automatisch versand. Sprich sie hat null bedeutung.

Amazon nutzt ein Datenbanksystem und dieses prüft Bestellungen ständig und bei Bestellungen, die schon lange bestehen aber der Artikel immer noch nicht auf Lager ist wird diese Mail automatisch versand. Auch weil Amazon ja keinen genauen Termin für den Versand kennt !!!

WER SO EINE MAIL BEKOMMT KANN SIE GETROST IGNORIEREN. JEDER DER SEINE CE VORBESTELLT HAT KRIEGT AUCH EINE !!!


----------



## skazi# (2. August 2008)

kk danke stancer


----------



## hannesy (4. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Hab die Mail heute um 00:56 bekommen, ich denk auch mal das das eine Standart Antwortmail ist, falls nicht brauch ich ein Brecheisen und die Anschrift des nächsten Amazon lagers.



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. August 2008)

hannesy schrieb:


> made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was denn ^^, das waren in dem Moment meine ehrlichen gefühle, die CE von Warhammer war das erste was ich mir je über Amazon gekauft hab, da wird man bei so einer Mail schonmal unruhig.

Und das Brecheisen hab ich inzwischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosferto (4. August 2008)

Manchmal denke ich man sollte die "Buffed"-Foren in "Paranoid"-Foren umtaufen... eine automatisierte Mail von amazon die immer in regelmässigen Abständen versandt wird, wenn sich das Erscheinen eines Artikels verzögert oder es keinen konkreten Liefertermin gibt und 20 junge und zumindest hoffentlich körperlich gesunde Menschen stehen kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt....


----------



## Teax51 (4. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> was denn ^^, das waren in dem Moment meine ehrlichen gefühle, die CE von Warhammer war das erste was ich mir je über Amazon gekauft hab, da wird man bei so einer Mail schonmal unruhig.
> 
> Und das Brecheisen hab ich inzwischen
> 
> ...




Wohnst du zufällig in Berlin? Wenn ja fahren wir da gemeinsam hin, war bei mir ebenfalls die erste Sache die ich dort bestellt hab und nun sowas.

Aber ich vertrau der community von Buffed.de mal , wenn sie sagen ich kriegs noch dann denk ich auch das das auch passieren wird. Ansonsten werd ich zum bösem Zwillingsbruder des Teufels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

